# do you watch youtube's suggested videos?



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

everyone who watches youtube has no doubt noticed that the site queues up other videos right below the one you are watching that automatically play in order if you don't click out of that queue or don't uncheck autoplay (the default setting)


1. do you ever watch these suggested videos?


2. if so, how deep in the queue do you typically watch?



note: this is a multiple choice poll so please answer both questions 1 and 2 if you watch youtube's suggested videos


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

a follow-up question that doesn't appear in the poll but is of interest:


have you ever learned something new and/or meaningful by watching youtube's suggested videos, something you wouldn't have learned had you not taken youtube's suggestions?


if so, what did you learn?


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

I have discovered tons of good songs because of youtube's suggested video's!!!


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

I sometimes watch them. They are normally how I get around, but most of the time I just watch videos from my subscriptions. Oftentimes, the suggested videos may be old videos that I already saw.

If going to "the weird side of YouTube" counts as learning, then yes.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

Suggested as in still on topic, or the ones that flare off into an abyss? I always go to YouTube with a purpose, and somehow manage to stick to it.

I once spent quite some time clicking the 'Not interested' option to these videos, over and over and over, thinking it'll prevent them from popping up ever again. When I returned, YouTube still hadn't given up.

Maybe if the suggested videos had some relation to the videos I watch, I might watch some. But if I'm researching, say, La Rochefoucauld, I'm not going to be lured in with a bunch of Keeping Up With The Kardashian clips.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

I leave it on auto-play in the background so I guess that's the same thing. 

I've discovered a lot of new channels through their recommended videos and auto-play so it works for me.

Youtube's algorithm for selecting music is much better than Spotify's as well btw. Over the last year since I started using it, I have discovered a TON of new music catered specifically to my tastes. Love it's auto playlist feature as well. 

I'm a pretty big youtube consumer. So much so that at times my wife and I will watch youtube together instead of Netflix on a slow evening.

It's become a constant feature of my life. I have been using it since 2005.


----------



## Sciencing (Aug 30, 2018)

I used to use the suggested videos to listen to different songs I already know I like without having to think of or find them - now I use Spotify, since I usually prefer to explore new music on my own and Spotify remembers and offers _all_ of the songs I've favourited. The videos I watch daily are all related so often the suggested videos for one will contain another I planned to watch, though I'm much more likely to find them via my subscriptions. Otherwise I only use the suggested videos when I'm very bored or watching TED talks.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

1. do you ever watch these suggested videos?
Rarely, but yes.

2. if so, how deep in the queue do you typically watch?
1 video mostly. Unless there is something of interest coming after.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Sybow said:


> 1. do you ever watch these suggested videos?
> Rarely, but yes.
> 
> 2. if so, how deep in the queue do you typically watch?
> 1 video mostly. Unless there is something of interest coming after.


Same as this.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

I do occasionally.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I do it a lot. For music it's good to discover new music and also see other related stuff.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I don't since they don't have something that is of my interest or deserving my attention.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

Sometimes, I'm too curious for my own good. Some of the videos they suggest though I don't even know why they were suggested but I've seen lots of funny and weird shit due to it, haha.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

I notice I get into Bill Burr binge watching marathons because of it lol


----------



## Navoh (Jun 4, 2018)

No not really, most of it is just weird nonsense but occasionally there are some really interesting videos by channels that are worth checking out.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

*YouTube's miniplayer arrives to keep you watching while browsing*


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

ae1905 said:


> *YouTube's miniplayer arrives to keep you watching while browsing*


Seems a bit like a waste and part of the information overload that these tech companies are pushing on us. The only time I'm playing YouTube while browsing is for background music. To try to watch a video and browse at the same time would be hard to actually pay attention.


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2018)

Yes, I love their video suggestions. It's one of my favorite Youtube features. I've found music, listened to music I half forgot about, found some interesting channels with history, science, career stuff, and other fascinating tidbits. I probably only watch a couple suggested videos after the initial search, but I'm searching a lot.


----------



## Isa (Sep 13, 2018)

PowerShell said:


> I notice I get into Bill Burr binge watching marathons because of it lol


Haha I think I've binge watched all his Conan segments a couple of times thanks to the suggestions.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

*YouTube users are running into fake and dangerous videos, study finds*

https://www.personalitycafe.com/critical-thinking-philosophy/1236473-youtube-great-radicalizer.html


----------



## Rascal01 (May 22, 2016)

I make my own selections.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

*How YouTube's Algorithm Really Works*


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

*YouTube To Curb Conspiracy Theory Video Recommendations*

YouTube said today that it is retooling its recommendation algorithm that suggests new videos to users in order to prevent promoting conspiracies and false information, reflecting a growing willingness to quell misinformation on the world's largest video platform after several public missteps.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

Oh yeah, that shit is golden.

- DOS VIRUSES ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) !!! - Virus Investigations 30
- LIVING WITH DEPRESSION
- The Man Who Killed Hitler and Then the Bigfoot Trailer #1 (2019) | Movieclips Indie
- The Process of Encountering a Skinwalker and what they do
- Crazy guy pets a wild possum
- Trojan.JS.YouAreAnIdiot
- Who Really is Orie Chef?
- Crazy Ex-Girlfriend Compilation
- Pouring lava in my pool!
- Watch While High #1


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

1. Sometimes.

2. Very deep for topics of interest. But I'm not dumb enough to follow the path of conspiracy theories and avoid those clips.


----------



## Shadowhuntress (Jan 25, 2019)

I listen to music on youtube and watch band interviews and comedians much of the time and it usually gives me some excellent recommendations. I would say often, but it's hard to put a number on it.


----------



## Fischer (Aug 16, 2012)

No I don't trust those idiots.


----------



## Thunal33 (Oct 22, 2018)

All the time, because I often listen to music on Youtube.


----------

